# Stradalli frame and fork -Feedback-



## gagallon (Mar 20, 2010)

I am begining and new in the cycling, however can you tell me for feedbacks or reviews, with the quality and guarantee of satradalli frame anf fork? Does any one have any experience with this bicycle? 

URL: http://www.stradalli.com.

Thanks guys


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

http://velocitebikes.blogspot.com/2009/06/velocite-magnus-frame-bulldog.html

This comes from the same open mold. 

I know a guy who loves his Magnus after a couple months, but he can't ride for more than a few hours. I guess it is really, really, really stiff. "They" say that makes a fast bike. 

I don't know what Stradalli does differently.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I know the person that imports these and what he asks for from the factory. They are good frames, better than some big name frames. I would not be afraid to ride one.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Sherpa23 said:


> I know the person that imports these and what he asks for from the factory. They are good frames, better than some big name frames. I would not be afraid to ride one.




I would order straight from the factory instead of going to one of the two companies listed above. It would save money. There's not really any huge advantage in getting it from a middleman that puts a fancy paint and decals on it.


----------



## gagallon (Mar 20, 2010)

Which is the factory? URL?


----------



## vmajor (Mar 16, 2008)

...um...it is not stickers, paint and we are not middlemen...we worked on this mold's and frames's development. Besides, the mold shape is not the only determinant of the frame's performance...that is why with Specialized you have their S-Works, Cannondale has HiMod, Pinarallo has the Prince/FP, etc. 

Here is a review from that Magnus rider: http://velocitebikes.blogspot.com/2010/03/velocite-magnus-review-my-first-650km.html

He assures me that he never mentioned that 2 hour pain limit since he never experienced it. That is not to say that we made the Magnus to be comfortable, but it does not cause profound discomfort.

...fresh from Skype: "I have done 5 hour rides on the Magnus - no problems at all".

I am not sure what Stradali specify for their version of this frame, but it is not the same as the Magnus. There are even visual differences with the carbon fiber used, layup and other details.

...and lastly here is more information about us, since this thread is about Stradali and I do not want to hijack it, and because it may pre-empt some more discussion and posts  

http://velocitebikes.blogspot.com/2009/11/velocite-philosophy-and-technology.html

V.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

vmajor said:


> ...um...it is not stickers, paint and we are not middlemen...we worked on this mold's and frames's development. Besides, the mold shape is not the only determinant of the frame's performance...that is why with Specialized you have their S-Works, Cannondale has HiMod, Pinarallo has the Prince/FP, etc.
> 
> 
> V.




I don't get it. I do understand that you have some features on your frame that are different than the Stradalli, but I don't get what you mean by "we" when you say that "we worked on the mold's and frame's development". Who is "we"? I assume that "we" refers to you and Stradalli, correct? I assume that because the structural design of Stradalli's frame is identical to the Velocite. So, you and Stradalli collaborated on the design? That's fine. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## vmajor (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Rook,

"We" = Velocite. I do not know who Stradali are.

Collaboration is indeed an awesome way to do some really new stuff. Many brands and companies do it in various fields.

We (Velocite) are now collaborating with an aerodynamicist for our aero road and time trial frames, and with a MTB designer guru to make our new 29" version of the Flux and future FS frames. Of course since I think collaboration is great we (Velocite  ) will even openly acknowledge the designers. 

These designs will also be shared, but this time we will control access to them...and as mentioned on the blog, our future Velocite only (no collaboration) designs will be closed.

V.


----------



## desmond88 (Feb 19, 2010)

gagallon said:


> Which is the factory? URL?


 yeah. no url? hoping to check out new sites for bikes.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

their logo designer ripped off ferrari


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought a Stradalli frame two months ago and built it up with SRAM force and Kyserium Elite wheels. I've put about 800 miles on it. So far, I really enjoy riding it. It's a fun bike, and I haven't had the pain on the hundred mile rides that they're talking about. Maybe it's the fitting on the others?

I've never ridden any other carbon bikes, so can't compare. It's way better then my old aluminum Scott frame, which isn't really saying much, because that thing was a tank. This at least is stiff, but absorbs up all the little vibrations that usually wear me into a former shell of myself. (I live in Brooklyn, which is bumpy as heck, so that's saying something). 

That said, I wish that the logos came off (too many of them), and yes, they clearly ripped off the Ferrari logo. I also wish that they made more color styles, so not every cheapo, like me, would have the same bike. 

What else?

The frameset came undamaged and on time. It's about 50% less expensive then the frames it's trying to compete with... which makes sense because it's a completely new company with zero reviews and history. 

It's much better when screaming downhill with turns, then going uphill, although that probably says more about me, then the frame.


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

If someone had pain from riding on the frame, it could be they are not fit properly. Also, what might be a good frame for one might not be a good frame for others. Nothing wrong with Specialized, but I cannot ride the Tarmac or Roubaix, both have top tubes too long for me unless I go to a really small frame, then I can't get high enough with a seat post.

But that is just me.


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

I was interested in the Stradalli frame myself. I just can't get past the Ferrari rip-off and the sticker that says "HIGH MODULAS"...I thought it was high modulus with a "U"...but that's nit picking.

More color options would be nice.


----------



## mapoulin (Aug 31, 2009)

Had mine for 3 months, 

2000Km so far and still going strong.
bought as a kit minus the wheels (I have HED ALPS)

Not as light as I thought, my milano pro size 58 weight 1250grams with the derailleur hanger.
whole bike with sram force is 17.1lbs. Decent but not like weight weennie either.

Coming from a 2008 Cannondale six13 , I like the stradalli much better (using same hed wheelset)
Front end is much stiffer (fork)
handlebar is kind of soft when out of saddle you clearly feel some flex there. (my cannondale has aluminum handlebar and it feel better)
Long ride are better on the milano, vibration are really damped out. that improvement is insane vs the hybrid CF/alu on the Cannondale
the milano has more rake than the cannondale and is much more previsible downhill. past 60kmh, the six13 was scary, 81kmh on the milano and I was asking for more 

I test rode one madone and a tarmac after I bought my milano and for the price, I wouln't sell my stradalli to buy one of theses bike. The tarmac didn't feel better at all! The madone felt better out of saddle but I thing a handlebar swap on the stradalli will solve that.


Martin


----------



## I like to Ride (Oct 15, 2010)

shuttersteve said:


> I bought a Stradalli frame two months ago and built it up with SRAM force and Kyserium Elite wheels. I've put about 800 miles on it. So far, I really enjoy riding it. It's a fun bike, and I haven't had the pain on the hundred mile rides that they're talking about. Maybe it's the fitting on the others?
> 
> I've never ridden any other carbon bikes, so can't compare. It's way better then my old aluminum Scott frame, which isn't really saying much, because that thing was a tank. This at least is stiff, but absorbs up all the little vibrations that usually wear me into a former shell of myself. (I live in Brooklyn, which is bumpy as heck, so that's saying something).
> 
> ...



Which frame did you purchase? I am looking at the Stradalli Turin or the Milano. You are right not much in the way of info about the bikes so really appreciate your input. I am a fellow cheapo so you are in good company...


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

I got the Milano. I'm at 1500 miles. Still like it. Someone was right when they said not the lightest bike, but good anyway. Mine is 16.8 pounds total. 

BB30 is creaking now, which may be a loctite 641 situation (needs servicing, so may have just been an installation mistake). I'll let you know when the LBS figures it out. 

One downside to BB30 I've discovered is that it's hard for the DIY to service yourself. You need like $250 in tools. I used to fix all of my BB problems easily by myself, but with BB30 you need to take it in, or buy a bunch of stuff, and learn a bunch of new important things. A consideration if your a DIY guy like myself, and can do all of the mechanical as good or better then LBS.

-Steve


----------



## I like to Ride (Oct 15, 2010)

shuttersteve said:


> I got the Milano. I'm at 1500 miles. Still like it. Someone was right when they said not the lightest bike, but good anyway. Mine is 16.8 pounds total.
> 
> BB30 is creaking now, which may be a loctite 641 situation (needs servicing, so may have just been an installation mistake). I'll let you know when the LBS figures it out.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Sounds like you've built a great bike. From the research I have done the Trek Madone and the Milano are the same frame with some miner differences. 

I am currently riding a steel frame weighing in at 24.7 LBS so the 16.8 looks pretty good to me. Looking forward to cutting some weight and having fun updating my frame.

Thx for the insight on the BB30 for I am very much a DIY guy. I will look forward to hearing how everything worked out for you.

From the sounds of things the Milano has been a great bike for you. I was considering the Stradallie Turin but feel for another $100 I could get an even better frame. I spoke with Al over at Stradalli and he shared the Turin is a nice easy ride and the Milano would be more aggressive and fast. Not looking to race per say just keeping up with the younger riders.


----------



## I like to Ride (Oct 15, 2010)

mapoulin said:


> Had mine for 3 months,
> 
> 2000Km so far and still going strong.
> bought as a kit minus the wheels (I have HED ALPS)
> ...


Hey Martin,

How are you liking your Milano so far. I am seriously looking at the Stradalli company and trying to learn all I can. From what I know so far the Milano is the same frame as the Trek Madone with a few differences. I am 6' 2" and concerned about going to anything less than a 60cm frame. The LBS said a 58cm should fit just fine. 

I am looking for a stiffer faster ride that won't wear me out on a long ride much like the Aluminums will. I have Steel frame that is 24Lbs so looking forward to cutting some lbs on the bike.


----------



## I like to Ride (Oct 15, 2010)

I like to Ride said:


> Very nice! Sounds like you've built a great bike. From the research I have done the Trek Madone and the Milano are the same frame with some miner differences.
> 
> I am currently riding a steel frame weighing in at 24.7 LBS so the 16.8 looks pretty good to me. Looking forward to cutting some weight and having fun updating my frame.
> 
> ...



Hey Steve,

What size is your frame? I measure for a 58Cm so just curious what that looks like. Everything on the site is got a be a pic of a 54cm.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

I am local to their company.

A few racers ride them around here and no problems.

Also their carbon hardtail MTB frame performed well on a local technical trail, in a race of course.


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a 54cm. I'm 5'10", so it fits perfect. It's a lot less punishing then my old frame, for sure.


----------



## I like to Ride (Oct 15, 2010)

shuttersteve said:


> I have a 54cm. I'm 5'10", so it fits perfect. It's a lot less punishing then my old frame, for sure.


 Very cool man! I bet you love it. I saw the build on Utube. Hows the BB30 going?


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't tackled the BB30 yet... I probably won't give up my bike until November, as the riding is still good, and turnaround in NYC is about a week. The BB30 is not getting worse though.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out how Stradalli builds a 50mm carbon clincher wheelset for under 1440 grams. That's really really light - and for $799. I've asked and they just say that's the real weight. I'd like to see it on a scale.


----------



## I like to Ride (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Steve,

Just checking in to see how you are enjoying your Milano? I imagine your weather is a frigided right now?? 

Did Stradalli provide you with any type of frame warrenty?

I checked with Stradalli on the status of their 58cm frame and they are introducing a new paint scheem and update to the carbon the first of 2011 so it will be interesting to see what they come up with.

Jeremy


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

Still enjoying the bike. No frame problems so far. 

I'm not sure about the warranty. Maybe? I usually void warranties instantly with my excessive tinkering, no matter what the product. It's more fun that way! So I usually don't pay attention to that sort of thing. Besides, they always run out five days before my product breaks anyway. 

I'm glad there will be new paint schemes. Hopefully more then one design for each bike.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

shuttersteve said:


> I have a 54cm. I'm 5'10", so it fits perfect. It's a lot less punishing then my old frame, for sure.


Shuttersteve, Im in the market for a new ride and am very interested it Stradalli bikes. Im currently riding a Cannondale CAAD7 and want the switch to CF. I work in NYC and would love to personally check out the quality of the frame/fork and everything.
I have emailed the company to see if there is a place to see or test ride one and have had no luck. Would you be interested in showing me there work? Thanks

Travis


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

It's possible. I'll be out of town for the next week for work. The bike lives in Brooklyn, in Prospect / Crown Heights. Not sure where you are coming from, but it's probably easiest for me to arrange something in Brooklyn.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

That may work. Also would a weekend be ok? I have friends in that area so it would be a good excuse to finally visit. Please let me know when is good for you. If it is during the week I work til 6pm. Thanks

Travis


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

Sure. We could meet up in Prospect Park when I get back. Just keep in touch. I'll be around the first weekend of March, if you're still interested.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

Steve, I noticed you are using C-stands and I think Maffer clamps. Are you in the film or video industry?


----------



## shuttersteve (Sep 10, 2010)

Ha-Ha! Yeah. I'm a photographer.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

shuttersteve said:


> Ha-Ha! Yeah. I'm a photographer.


Nice! Im in the video industry. Shoot and edit video. Also work at Dvdepot in the city running operations.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

These aren't the cheapest off-brand frames in the world, so I would consider warranty coverage when evalutating the purchase.

I couldn't find the word "warranty" on Stradelli's website.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> These aren't the cheapest off-brand frames in the world, so I would consider warranty coverage when evalutating the purchase.
> 
> I couldn't find the word "warranty" on Stradelli's website.


Nor could I and I haven't gotten an email response to that question yet either. I may just call them.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I just got off the phone with Patrick at Stradalli. they are doing warranties now since many people have asked for that in the 2011 bikes. They are doing a 1 year on frame and forks. Sram has a 1 year on the parts and the HED wheels will also have a 1 year. New bikes bought from them will also include a 30 day no questions asked return providing it hasent been ridden/beaten.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

rook said:


> I would order straight from the factory instead of going to one of the two companies listed above. It would save money. There's not really any huge advantage in getting it from a middleman that puts a fancy paint and decals on it.



I want so bad to reply to this but I will just refer you any answer in the Hong Fu frames post by Platy.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

downhillmania said:


> New bikes bought from them will also include a 30 day no questions asked return providing it hasent been ridden/beaten.


With a 19% re-stocking fee. 


Given the pricing and limited exposure of this brand, plus small warranty and no opportunity to test ride, I don't get the attraction. I don't see the advantage over cheaper options or solid choices like Giant, Trek, Specialized, Cannondale.

The whole point of taking a chance on Neuvation, Planet X, Sette, whatever is getting more for less. I don't see that here. Has the market really become a free for all?


----------



## natbla (Jan 9, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> With a 19% re-stocking fee.
> 
> 
> Has the market really become a free for all?


Umm, yeah! This is what the internet has done by making things available for anyone who have the money and are willing to take the risk.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

natbla said:


> Umm, yeah! This is what the internet has done by making things available for anyone who have the money and are willing to take the risk.


What ruined their judgement?


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Steve,

I still would like to check out your bike when you have time. Thanks

Travis


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

sorry... posted wrong... please delete.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just bought one of these Framesets. I got the 50cm Strada Pro. Its a little heavier than I expected but plenty stiff. With DA 7800 group, ksyrium elite wheels, saddle, computer, cages, etc. it comes in at about 18 lbs. Here is some quick pros and cons:

Pro
-Cheap (comes with seatpost, seat collar, headset, and fork)
-Paint is applied well and looks great 
-Stiff 
-Frame itself is light

Con
-Seatpost is heavy. 
-There seems to be no warranty

Overall its a good bike and im happy with it; but if you have extra money id say go for a better more reputable frame (at least they will have a warranty).


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

shuttersteve said:


> BB30 is creaking now, which may be a loctite 641 situation (needs servicing, so may have just been an installation mistake). I'll let you know when the LBS figures it out.


 UGGHH, I have my first BB30 Carbon frame here waiting and I'm dreading BB30 after 10K miles on Shimano Hollow-tech outboard tapered and *zero problems*. I'm guessing the Loctite is a must with this Cannondale BB30 Foobar?



shuttersteve said:


> One downside to BB30 I've discovered is that it's hard for the DIY to service yourself. You need like $250 in tools.
> -Steve


 Really? Park BBT30.3 is $32. removal and installation tool (press) cups and the HHP-3 is $59. The latter can be replaced with a 1/2" diameter threaded rod, a pair of Brass washers, and steel nuts. This is what I plane to either buy or machine during my lunch break


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

warranty's do seem to be hard to find on CF frames though. Company called AG bikes claims a 5 year frame and fork warranty on E-bay for $765./ fee shipping. I don't know what their track record is though? Looks like the same frame as Stradalli, Ribble, etc.?
With these small outfits I also wonder if the company might go out of business before you might need to make a claim.


----------



## xonerated (Oct 8, 2011)

A couple of guys I ride with run the AG frames look good and they seem to like em. I'm a Madone fan myself, can't beat the lifetime warranty and my 6 series comes in around 15.5 lbs.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

xonerated said:


> A couple of guys I ride with run the AG frames look good and they seem to like em. I'm a Madone fan myself, can't beat the lifetime warranty and my 6 series comes in around 15.5 lbs.


 You get what you pay for, I would love a Madone too but the price tag is up there. 
Good to consider too that No matter who you buy from the warranty is useless If you race. Every warranty I've ever seen on an bike part explicitly mentions racing as "null and void". For racing I think a $700. fill in the blank Carbon frame-set is the way to go unless your a sponsored pro.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

draganM said:


> You get what you pay for, I would love a Madone too but the price tag is up there.
> Good to consider too that No matter who you buy from the warranty is useless If you race. Every warranty I've ever seen on an bike part explicitly mentions racing as "null and void". For racing I think a $700. fill in the blank Carbon frame-set is the way to go unless your a sponsored pro.


You're right warranty is kinda useless if you race (and crash).
I've been thinking a lot about the value of a "lifetime warranty". I think a lifetime warranty is only worth it if you belong to the group of individuals that:

1) plan to own the frame forever (very unlikely for most folks)
2) plan to ride it casually, thereby avoiding crashes

A lifetime warranty on a high-end carbon bike (eg, a Madone 6) is really a bad value because people who ride these sort of bikes mostly aggressive riders (and stand a higher chance of crashing) or racers and rarely hold on to their bike for life. IMO a 5-yr warranty would suffice plenty for high-end carbon bikes. But the marketing department know that by offering "lifetime" anything is a strong selling point.


----------



## xonerated (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree about the "lifetime" factor of the warranty as well as the intentions of keeping one bike that long (Jut ask my wife) but getting the replacement for the warranteed frameset can be [email protected]%q. + for Trek

But anyway the AG frames are solid and I think sold out of So. Fla Miami area.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

xonerated said:


> I agree about the "lifetime" factor of the warranty as well as the intentions of keeping one bike that long (Jut ask my wife) but getting the replacement for the warranteed frameset can be [email protected]%q. + for Trek


 yup, about 3 months for an old AL back in the 90's when they were still built in Waterloo.  If your lucky and the Trek rep is in in town I've known people who got a replacement in weeks instead of months. Be sure to save your original bill of sale in a safe place.



xonerated said:


> But anyway the AG frames are solid and I think sold out of So. Fla Miami area.


 I think they're nice looking bikes and it certainly seems like all these frames are built by the same highly experienced carbon lay-up people in Taiwan. I wouldn't hesitate to ride any of them : Velo vie Vitesse 400R, Felt F5, Scott CR1, Diamond DM-1 Pro are all models in the 6 to 8 hundred dollar range I bid on or looked at before getting my Masi a few weeks ago.


----------

